# Small World Adventures beta?



## Pilgrim O. (Sep 2, 2007)

First off -- and everyone will say the same thing -- Small World is top notch and have Ecuador totally dialed in. It sounds like we are right around the same level of boater so here is my.02 cents.
As far as what trip to do your best bet is to talk to Darcy tell her what you run, what you like and she will get you sorted to the best trip. I have gone 6 times now and think I've done most of the rivers on Torrents and Mucho aqua trips. The Quijos which is the river the Lodge is on, has a bigish water feel and is mostly class III+/IV+ depending on the water level ( think numbers with plenty of water in it ) from the lodge down. It steps up above the lodge. The Cosanga which runs in to the Quijos is more "Clear creeky" but that depends on the water as well. On the other side of the hill down in Tena the water is warmer and the rivers run the gambit from very small and creeky to proper big water runs that are wide open with huge waves. Ecuador is really rain dependent in that, given it's the rain forest a storm can really change the dynamics of the river. The great thing about Small World is they've been down there so long that if the water changes they’ve always got a plan to get you on something rad. 

Some of my favorite runs While down there are 

*Cosanga (*at medium high flow) Full on from start to finish big waves mildly continuous with some great scenery 

*Quijos *(El toro and Bon Bon section) Really fun clas IV run with fun rapids that challenge but all can be done in a play boat. Always feels like my welcome back to Ecuador run when I'm down there smile from ear to ear every time 

*Piatua *Booftastic class IV nice warm water

*Lower Misahualli* Big water amazing scenery crazy portage in the middle of it. Bar at the take out 

Jondachi Crystal clear water in a low volume creeky river that with some sweet boofs 


Here's their link to the rivers
Ecuador kayak whitewater river rafting adventure trips January and February Small World Adventures information about ecuador

Seems Like I've talked allot and not given you as much info as I should. Like I said talk to Darcy She's great and very straight forward can totally get you where you want to be planning the trip and on the water. I think you'll have one of the best boating vacations you've ever had.


----------



## darcyg (Nov 29, 2004)

Hey mjpowhound,

Darcy writing here from Small World.

I know you are looking for feedback from people OTHER than me, but while you are waiting for that to come in, here are some thoughts for you--I will just give you a run down of the 3 trips you've asked about and then that might help you decide. 

One thing about Ecuador is that when a river is rated a Class IV, you can expect a full day of Class IV rapids; not mostly Class II and III with a few IV's thrown in. The rivers tend to be pretty continuous too--even the pool drop runs have very short pools and lots of rapids! So, it's just some really awesome paddling!

Winter Whitewater IV-: We run awesome rivers on this trip, but it will be a lot of III+ and easy IV. Let's say, lots of runs like the Fractions at medium to high water, Numbers at low water, Brown's Canyon. It will be probably 50% creeking and 50% bigger water runs. Just from your paddling resume, this trip probably won't push you too much.

Intro to Creeking IV-: This trip has a creeking focus (obviously) and we will run slightly more challenging runs than on the Winter Whitewater trip. If you want to learn about creeking, this trip is excellent! We'll do full river runs everyday, and do some drills on the river (like walking back up to repeat a good "practice boof"), some rescue drills, and some boat scouting, leading drills. We then offer optional dry land talks on creeking techniques, river rescue, 1st aid and anything else you are interested in. We'll also do video review and 1 on 1 "constructive criticism" to help with what you, individually, need to work on. A highlight river of the Intro to Creeking trip is the Piatua: Paddling the Piatua, Ecuador - YouTube


Torrents (IV): This is more along the lines of what Pilgrim was talking about in his reply. This will be a week full of Class IV runs with some IV+ as well. For Colorado boaters, I would say you should be comfortable on Slaughterhouse on the Roaring Fork at medium to high levels, Pine Creek and the Numbers at all levels (it's ok if you are walking Pine Creek but running everything else), Bailey with 1-3 portages, and probably Gore Canyon at lower flows with 1-2 portages. We will also run the Piatua on this trip, but it will be in the middle to on the easier end compared with the other runs. It will be 60-70% creeking and 30-40% bigger water runs.

We'll also do the Lower Cosanga and part of the Oyacachi:
Paddling the Rio Cosanga, Ecuador 2010 - YouTube
Kayaking the Rio Oyacachi, Ecuador 2010 - YouTube

On the Cosanga video, the 1st half of the video is the Upper which we might do if the water levels are high (and which we will do on both the Intro to Creeking and Winter Whitewater IV- trips) the Lower Cosanga starts at about minute: 1:25.

So, hopefully this information helps.

I'm happy to discuss this all over the phone if that might be easier on you for your decision-making.
970 309 8913

Hopefully we'll paddle with you in Ecuador this winter!

Darcy


----------



## abron (Nov 19, 2004)

damn I so want to go. 
some year soon :/ that IV- creeking trip looks awesome....


----------



## darcyg (Nov 29, 2004)

Hope to see you down there soon Abron!


----------



## ~Bank (Jul 31, 2010)

Darcy and Don are great instrctors. I learned alot about my bad habits and paddle placement from their constructive video analysis. They are experts, when it's comes to Ecuador and kayaking. Tell them exactly what you want and they can probably provide what you are looking for...If you want waterfalls and lots of class V contact Abe at Boof Sessions Ecuador... https://www.facebook.com/ecuadorkayaking


----------



## hkydef (Jun 7, 2006)

mjpow - Just sign up and go. You'll have a blast. I went on the Class III trip last year and had a great time. There's always a Plan A with plenty of backup plans depending on water levels. The crew down there is very good at matching abilities to rivers.

Ecuador is great. The accommodations are first class. Tena is a great paddling town. It's hard to have a bad time down there. 

BTW - This is not a paid commercial endorsement.

Greg Brigham


----------



## BryanS. (Jun 22, 2012)

What's the price? Website says $350 deposit but nothing about total price.


----------



## JDHOG72 (Jul 18, 2007)

mj,
SWA is awesome! If you want fun more comfort zone boating take the Intro to Creeking. If you guys feel like stepping it up a bit the Torrents would be a good chance to do that. The rivers there are amazing and Small World has everything dialed in so that you can enjoy and focus on boating. I was there last year and ran 6 different rivers in 7 days. It was amazing and I can't wait to go back! Feel free to give me a call if you want any more details. Highly Recommend! 97o-331-538o


----------



## darcyg (Nov 29, 2004)

Hey Bryan,

Our price is $1,675 for the 7 days of boating. 

Included in the price of your trip:

--7 days of kayaking

--food and lodging while you are kayaking with us
--kayak rental
--shuttles
--guiding from our awesome team of professionals

--transportation from Quito to our lodge at the beginning of the trip and from our lodge back to Quito at the end of the trip
--DVD with a movie and still photos from your week of paddling _(DVDs are given out on all of our regular trips. On private trips you most likely will not get a DVD, since you’ll probably only have 1 guide and they won’t be able to safely guide and take video)._

NOT INCLUDED:

--airfare to Ecuador
--your other paddling gear including the paddle
--1st and last night’s hotel in Quito
--tips, drinks, souvenirs (we provide water, coffee, tea and juice but you are responsible for paying for your own sodas and alcohol)

Let me know if you have anymore questions,


Darcy


----------



## BryanS. (Jun 22, 2012)

Thanx Darcy. I didn't look in the right place. That's a great price and a sweet package.


----------



## KUpolo (May 24, 2005)

Just to echo what everyone else has said, Darcy will take care of you as far as which trip. I've been down to Ecuador with SWA twice and on the Grand with them once. No one I would rather paddle with, especially in Ecuador. Can't beat the accommodations, guiding, food, and company. Sign up and go!


----------



## mjpowhound (May 5, 2006)

Thanks all for the replies. I'm going in February!


----------



## mjpowhound (May 5, 2006)

We just got back from the Torrents trip and I just wanted to say that it exceeded our expectations in every way. We had heavy rain every day that required altering the schedule quite a bit, but SWA always found us something fun to paddle. They provided excellent lodging at their Quijos lodge and a nice hotel when we went on field trips. The home-cooked breakfast and dinner at the lodge was awesome and our meals out in Tena were great as well. Sandwiches and snacks were also provided for lunch. The guides were outstanding, helpful and friendly but not intruding; they were just friends that knew the river and had the added bonus of being responsible for cleaning up yardsales and loading boats. There were absolutely no logistical issues; shuttles were always where they were supposed to be at the right time. SWA has a really classy thing going on.

Here's a little TR:

Day 1: SWA picks us up at the Travellers Inn, a nice, clean, affordable little hotel in Quito. The vans are very nice (Sprinters) and the drivers are cool. After a 2-3 hour drive over Papallacta Pass we arrive in the Quijos valley at SWA's riverside lodge, Cabanas Tres Rios. We unpack and have a fantastic hot lunch, then outfit the boats that were reserved for us when we booked the trip. We meet our guides, Greg, Tarquino, and Michael, and put in the Quijos River right at the lodge to run the Pica Piedra section. The east coasters in our group (who have been boating hard for the last couple months) run the put-in rapid, Gamechanger, while those of us that hardly boated last year put in below it to get a proper warm up. We're told the level is medium-high and the river definitely has more of a big water feel with some large waves and a couple munchy holes. The section is a good warm up and everyone gets to know each other.

Day 2: We're awakened sometime around midnight to the sound of a torrential downpour and it doesn't let up all night. During an awesome hot breakfast, we get the word that all the rivers in the valley are too high and we're going to Tena a day early. An hour and a half later, we're at the put-in for the Upper Misahualli. We're told the water is a little high but should be fun. Fantastic class IV pool-drop creeking with fun boofs and S-turns makes the river one of my new favorites. Despite a shit show, quadruple swim in one of the last rapids everyone is grinning at the takeout and we head to a monkey rehab center to relax before heading to the self-proclaimed "best hotel in Tena." The place is very nice, riverside and off the main drag. For dinner we head to a nice little place with something for everyone and big portions. Oh, and there is a resident sloth that makes his home in the window coverings.

Day 3: It rained hard again last night so we opt for a big volume river called the Jatanyacu. Right from the put-in you feel like you're in the middle of the jungle, probably because you're in the middle of the jungle. Big water class III and excellent scenery make for a relaxing, fun day. We did have a little scare at one point as the river makes a 90 degree right turn against a 100 foot cliff. Nine of the 10 in our group were in the eddy clear of the wall when a few rocks start coming down. Our 10th was still against the cliff and rocks as big as bowling balls are splashing down around her. Fortunately the big ones miss her but she did take a head shot from a smaller one. She's OK and finish up the run and go to a small town for drinks and snacks. Monkeys inhabit the town square here and provide good entertainment. Dinner is at a riverside bar and we bring some excellent pizza from a local joint.

Day 4: It rained again last night, but not as hard as it has been. We decide to try the Piatua section, though the guides feel it may still be too high. The Sprinters can't go across one of the bridges to the put-in so we have to hire a fleet of taxis to take us. When we get to a spot where the river level can be seen, everyone hops out and the guides go down to have a look. After a while they came back up, looking a little more nervous than we would have liked. Two of the three groups decide the water is too high and head out. Our guides tell us that it's higher than they would prefer but think we'll be OK, so we give it a shot. Greg proclaims us to be "All Time Lucky Motherfuckers" to catch a high water Piatua day. After trying to say that in Spanish and deciding it may not translate well, we drive to the put-in. The water looks like a perfect level, but then we see that a couple hundred yards downstream is a confluence that will more than double the flow. Nerves are rising but the whitewater doesn't look too hard so we put-on and head down. Shortly after the confluence things pick up and we have a pair of holeriders. They both dig out eventually and we eddy out to scout a big drop. The meat looks fast and a little scary but we find a nice sneak on the right and everything goes great. Then more steep boogy and the river just isn't letting up at all. After a few more minutes of tense, edge of your seat boating we decide we may have made a mistake and decide to take the walk of shame through the jungle back to the road. I'm glad we tried it but wish the water would have been a bit lower. We load up and head back to run the Upper Misahualli again, which is just as much fun as the first time. After boating we have another good dinner at the sloth place.

Day 5: It rained again last night (is there a theme here?), and our plans to head back to the Quijos were delayed a day, so we stayed one last night in Tena. We got up and did the Upper Misahualli again, putting in a couple miles higher than we have been. The put-in rapid has a sweet boof at the end that is run about 30 times between everyone in the group. The water is lower but still super fun and we managed to do the run swim free this time. After boating we head back over the pass to the lodge and another awesome home-cooked meal.

Day 6: It rained again last night, briefly burying the gauge rock, but by the time we're ready to boat it's sticking out of the water again. The Quijos is flowing big and the little creek that comes in just upstream of the lodge, the Rio Borja, is running. It's described as "scary class III", which sounds like it may just be for us since the scary class IV scared us away from the Piatua. The put-in requires a slog through a pasture of (mostly) mud, occasionally up to knee deep. We each rinsed our legs out for a while before climbing in our boats to run some fast, shallow, super fun mank. I felt like I was back home maneuvering around boulders and bouncing down thin rapids. The flow goes from 500ish to 5000ish at the Quijos confluence and we run down the Pica Piedra section for some enourmous waves and big water goodness. A few meat lines are taken here and there but even the sneaks are exciting. We decide to take a second lap down the Quijos section and are exhausted and the takeout and ready for another good meal. After dinner we learn the national card game of Ecuador, Cuarenta. It's a fun game that's easy to learn and is equal parts luck and skill. Good times.

Day 7: It rained again last night and we were worried there would be nothing to paddle, but the gauge rock came out in the morning and we repeated the Borja-Pica Piedra section from yesterday. We were all totally exhausted from paddling hard for seven days and after a final delicous lunch, we head back to Quito and stay one last night at the Travellers Inn. In the middle of our trip, the old Quito airport closed and the new one opened, which is 45 minutes to two hours away from the old one, depending on traffic. SWA arranged an inexpensive ride to the airport for us and everything went off without a hitch.


----------



## Kyle K (Dec 17, 2008)

Yep, Darcy and Don and Larry are the real deal. SWA rocks!


----------



## brandob9 (Jun 13, 2010)

I also just got back, and it was sweet! The major decision of the day is how much beer to drink, they have everything else dialed.


----------



## darcyg (Nov 29, 2004)

Thanks to everyone for the kind words--it means a lot to us, especially right now!


----------

